# Plaque Attack



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone use this product? I saw a commercial last night for it, read a few reviews, and it sounded alright. I'd like to hear from someone that's for sure not biased though. It claims to be all natural, but that doesn't mean its good for your dog.

Any kind of experience would be great!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I get a powder from the Health Food store that you sprinkle in the food. My Great Dane was smelling funky but since I added that powder, bad dog breath is gone.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would not use it. One of the ingredients is grain alcohol... not something I'd want to put in my dog's mouth.

For dental care, use a doggie toothbrush, or give raw every so often. My dogs are raw fed and have zero teeth issues and zero bad breath.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Haven't even looked at the ingredients, but alcohol is definately not one I want to give my pup. He's half raw and half kibble fed so we have absolutely no problems as of yet. I also brush his teeth twice a week. But for 20 bucks I figured this might be just another thing to add to the regimen.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I was wondering too glad you asked!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use tropiclean


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I was browsing other forums and it seems some of the "rave reviews" might not be so true. There seems to be a pattern of new members joining forums to rave about this product... maybe the company paying people to give their product good online reviews? The reviews all read the same... but with different names. Who knows!

Regardless, with the teeth regimen you're currently doing, I see no reason why you'd have to worry about using anything extra.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I like Dental Fresh - just pour it in their water bowl.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Is this stuff even safe for the dog to drink in the long run? sound like drinking mouth wash, which isn't good.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My vet recommends Petz Life/Vetz Life for teeth/breath and this is what I have been using for my pets for a number of years. I believe this also does contain alcohol but I asked my vet about it (she called the company to get more info about it before recommending it to her patients) and she said it is in very small amounts and shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We just give a raw bone from the butcher every week or so and they have beautiful teeth...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, a nice meaty knuckle bone will do the trick. No need to buy fancy products which may or may not be good for your dog...
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

My dog has a dental problem and can't have bones. Dentals for him have run $1500 in the past. I now use Plaque Off. It seems to be working since we were able to skip the dental this year.
It's made from seaweed. I have heard the iodine is high, so I cut back to using it a few times a week. Bloodwork was fine. I also use Petzlife (grain alcohol!) and my vet also said it was ok to use. 
I wish bones and brushing were an option for us.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca gets raw bones, but I also use the Petzlife for her sometimes, and I've been trying to use it regularly with my cats because they can't/won't eat raw or gnaw bones. I have one cat who had inflamed gums already at 2 1/2 years old so my vet recommended using the Petzlife/Vetzlife for him especially.
I used it for my previous senior dogs too, they did get chews and bones but my Golden still had really bad breath and both had some tartar, after I started using the Petzlife regularly my Golden's teeth were free of any discoloration except for slight yellowing, even when she was 11-12 and her breath lost all trace of odor.


----------

